# FREE call tomorrow! (Another drawing)



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's do it again....we gave away a call tonight, but let's give another one away tomorrow!!!

We're giving away a nice Predator Call from www.purepredator.com 24 hours from now. All you need to do is reply here. Your post number (upper right corner after you post) will become your entry number. We'll put all numbers into a hat and pull out one. If this is a success, we may do it more often.









This is one of those giveaways geared towards those who show dedication to PredatorTalk.com. Only those who are here to respond in time will be eligible to win.

Good luck - and thanks for your loyalty to the site. You're appreciated more than you know.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well Im game maybe 2 will be the winner again haha


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

count me in also.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

well I'm game put me in again.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

count me in again


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This is not fair-- same Number as yesterday and can't sit around hoping someone takes it-- But it could be the one?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in... but can one wait so long??! hahahaaa


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You almost caught me off gaurd here....Yep enter me into the hopper sir.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Count me in. (Don't worry guys, I never win anything.)


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Am I in on time this time? ET


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ME too ! ! !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat again


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

In it to win it boys!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Count me in as well!


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

15 minutes left....


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

That's it for this one! Randomly picked a number 2-14 and the magic number this time is.....

12!

Check your tickets!







Congrats to the winner!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigd, Congrats buddy!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you BigD !!!

Thank you Chris !!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bahhhhhh missed it by one!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SMOOKKIINNN. Merry Christmas to me. Hey this could be the wifeys present. NOT Thanks greatly I will diffenitly give it a work out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. BigD, with the call and the smell of the smoker they won't have a chance!!

Well I was half way there!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads BIG D Merry Christmas---I think you and I should buy a lotto Ticket___SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to buy lotto tickets occasionally till I realized I was winding up with a $5 piece of scratch paper. (Get it?)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks SB. Last time I was on a roll I did that, things went south fast. Thank I will keep cash in pocket for gas for hunting and be greatful for winning. LOL 4 more days of work then 17 off I will need the gas.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good deal BigD.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats R-man!!!


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

so is it too late to get in? if not count me in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah sorry the drawing was the other day.


----------

